# Winsor & Newton 1863-1901 oil painting



## Frozen Caterpilers

Need some information on this really old painting. The writing on the back states
"Prepared Academy Board. Winsor & Newton Limited Manufacturing Artists Colourman, by special appointment to her Majesty. And to their Royal Highness the Prince and Princess of Wales. Rathbone place London W.

The photo's are below

http://imgur.com/GFDI9nt,QcUSZWT#0 

http://imgur.com/GFDI9nt,QcUSZWT#1


----------

